# close



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 plant pckg...available. this are the plant that are in pckg. $25 each

tonina fluv...............15 stems
mermaid weed..........5 stems
sunset hygro.............25 stems or more
fisseden...................golf ball size
flame moss..............golf ball size( might have some riccia mix in )
chrismass moss.........just a sample, dont have much
ludwiga brevipes.......10 stems


Also, I have flame moss for individual sale $10 for golf ball size


thanks....


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

opps sorry...this should be on the plant section


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

going to KE this weekend bien? i want some tonina fluv.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

bien, how is mermaid doing in the eco complete?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi, I might be there this saturday, I can bring some if u like

QUOTE=keitarosan;640]going to KE this weekend bien? i want some tonina fluv.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

its doing really good at first my koi angel was nipping on it but after she realized it wasnt food she ignored it now but the bottom leaves are all gone..lol but i have about 10 stems there that r doin really good....thanks



alym said:


> bien, how is mermaid doing in the eco complete?


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

plant section


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> hi, I might be there this saturday, I can bring some if u like


ok, let me know if you're going. i'll take the $10 portion. thanks sir!


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey - I'd love to buy a package from you. Where are you located?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

fraser and 37th


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. If you still have any available next week, I'll come by. Don't hold it for me, though - I'm gone for the weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

yes for sure, do you giving me your phone #..thanks

QUOTE=keitarosan;1627]ok, let me know if you're going. i'll take the $10 portion. thanks sir![/QUOTE]


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

pmd.........


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

gone,...thanks...traded


----------

